
Primitive Technology: Simplified blower and furnace experiments - roopeshv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2ExwOAjLNw
======
Fricken
I had to read the description to figure out what it was he was trying to do:

[https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/2017/08/25/simplif...](https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/2017/08/25/simplified-
blower-and-furnace-experiments/)

~~~
JamesLeonis
I've followed his channel for a year, and I highly recommend starting near the
beginning. He builds tools then that are used in later videos. It's
fascinating how he's literally building civilization in the forest with only
the materials he's found.

EDIT: As an example, right at the beginning of the video, you can see a clay
pot and several woven baskets.

Video of him making the clay pot:
[https://youtu.be/mL3sho1CpkI?t=1m28s](https://youtu.be/mL3sho1CpkI?t=1m28s)

Video of him making the baskets:
[https://youtu.be/kiHojsMTBeA](https://youtu.be/kiHojsMTBeA)

